# Greetings from Michigan



## armyman1603 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm new to this site and I just found out that there is a time limit to get your first up. 

So I would just like to say hi.


----------



## KSigMason (Apr 15, 2014)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## goomba (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## SkiKing76 (Apr 15, 2014)

Greetings from Minnesota !


----------



## cschauss (Apr 17, 2014)

What lodge do you hail from, SkiKing?

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bighap (Apr 19, 2014)

Greetings from NJ


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## sjwb (May 9, 2014)

Welcome from Adelaide!


Steve


----------



## cacarter (May 9, 2014)

Welcome! And well that would explain why there are so many new posts today!


----------



## Garrettsdaddy (May 17, 2014)

Welcome, i am also a Mason from Michigan. However in about 3 weeks we are moving to Texas.


----------



## armyman1603 (Jun 8, 2014)

I see a lot of people from Michigan moving to Texas. Good luck and safe travels. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Garrettsdaddy (Jun 13, 2014)

I have finally arrived in Michigan, it was a long trip. I am hoping my suits arrived to be able to go to the Killeen Lodge next week. I am excited to meet new brothers


----------

